# R15 workaround to get "Dual Buffers"



## eengert (Nov 16, 2005)

Just wanted to post here what I posted over in the TivoCommunity forum in case there are any users on this forum that aren't on that forum...


There is currently no known way to switch between LIVE dual buffers in the same way that the R10 handles it, but there does seem to be a workaround. I currently have 2 programs recording. I go into MyVOD and select one of the programs to begin playback (which you can do while the program is still recording). Then I hit the LIST button to get back to MyVOD (current program continues to play in the upper window). I then select the second program currently recording and I playback that program. Now I can simply hit the PREV to switch back and forth between the two programs.

Now, it doesn't quite work the same way as the LIVE buffers on the R10. When you switch between programs using the PREV button, it in effect automatically pauses the program you're leaving and takes you to where you left off in the program that you're switching too and automatically begins playing from that point. This is probably how most would use the dual buffers anyway - pause one game then switch to the other game that we left paused and begin watching and so on. If you do want to skip to the present when you switch back to a program, simply press the ->| (forward to end of buffer) button to quickly skip to the present (or end of program if not a currently recording program).

I'm not sure if this explanation is confusing, so feel free to ask any clarifying questions and I'll try to answer them. But until live dual buffers are enabled on the R15 (assuming Robert is correct in saying that they will be), this provides IMO a suitable workaround for the interim.


NOTE: I'm not sure if the type of recording matters, but my test consists of one series recording (aka: season pass), and one single episode recording that I set by finding in the guide and pressing the R button. In other words, neither are manual time-based recordings.


----------



## grooves12 (Oct 27, 2005)

That is kind of annoying that you have to set the other channel to record, but I think it is GREAT that it automatically pauses the current tuner and resumes the other tuner when switching back and forth... that is actually an improvement over the current functionality of the DirecTivo boxes.

Now only if they could program it to function the same way without the need to set both tuners to a recording.


----------



## eengert (Nov 16, 2005)

grooves12 said:


> That is kind of annoying that you have to set the other channel to record, but I think it is GREAT that it automatically pauses the current tuner and resumes the other tuner when switching back and forth... that is actually an improvement over the current functionality of the DirecTivo boxes.
> 
> Now only if they could program it to function the same way without the need to set both tuners to a recording.


Robert (who is a dealer and apparently had a chance to talk to someone at Dtv) said that the R15 development team is currently working on a software upgrade that will enable live dual tuners. When that comes out, I would expect it to work like a DirecTIVO. If watching 2 live programs (w/out having to set them to record) you should be able to toggle back and forth between the tuners. However, in that scenario, it would obviously not automatically pause the buffer since that may not be what the user would want in many cases. The only reason that the R15 works that way is because you're not actually watching something live from the tuner - you're playing back a recorded program from MyVOD.


----------



## grooves12 (Oct 27, 2005)

well, we won't know until we see it, but I think MOST would prefer an auto pause/play upon switching tuners.


----------



## eengert (Nov 16, 2005)

grooves12 said:


> well, we won't know until we see it, but I think MOST would prefer an auto pause/play upon switching tuners.


I wouldn't - not on a live program. This only makes sense to me on recorded programs where I always want to return to where I left off. For live buffers, it makes sense to me that the default is to be live (at the present) and that pausing should require an explicit action. That's how I look at it.


----------



## LockMD (Nov 16, 2005)

eengert said:


> I wouldn't - not on a live program. This only makes sense to me on recorded programs where I always want to return to where I left off. For live buffers, it makes sense to me that the default is to be live (at the present) and that pausing should require an explicit action. That's how I look at it.


I agree, the live show should continue and the buffer should record for rewinding if you choose to and yet when you come back the buffer is empty.


----------



## eengert (Nov 16, 2005)

LockMD said:


> I agree, the live show should continue and the buffer should record for rewinding if you choose to and yet when you come back the buffer is empty.


It's on the list.  Now we need to figure out how to get the list to someone who can turn the list into software updates for us.


----------

